# I...cried



## *deleted* (Nov 19, 2010)

*deleted*


----------



## Antikythera (Apr 22, 2012)

Maybe the fact that you cried...crying is an emotional response, depersonalization is about watching yourself act with no control, but you cried, you embraced the moment and responded with the correct emotion, even if it's for the first time, it's still correct. I dont know a lot about this depersonalization buisness, but i myself have been stuck in between the lucid dream state and real life before, and that sounds what you and everybody else here is expiriencing. This has mostly to do with an "unhealthy" life style and deprivation of sleep, lets not forget when this started, 3rd grade of architecture school, no sleep for anyone, some people deal better with it then others, lets not forget you're an straight A student...There ain't no depersonalization when you're working on the field mining for ore, ain't no time for modern social pseudo sicknesses...You are the most beautiful, intellegent, insightful girl this bastard ever met, he's been looking all his life for someone like you, embrace him, he loves you more then anything in the whole wide world, but he's weak...tired, he can't go on anymore with no response from you, he tries and he tries and he loves and he loves but you dont want to respond, stop keeping secrets, tell him, tell him you were hurt, tell him you tried to hurt him, dont leave it all for the end...every night when he goes to bed he's got only one single thing on his mind...as bonamassa would say, i dont know much about love, but i sure think i got it bad ∮


----------



## mcb (Apr 1, 2012)

Well, that really fucking sucks dear, it must hurt... But you cried. Although that seems terrible.... It seems like this guy did bring some sense back to you. You lived in the moment, thought your own thoughts and weren't afraid to feel what you were feeling. Whether this guy comes back into your life or he is gone for good, this is a step in the right direction towards the light at the end of the dp tunnel. Maybe a painful step, but a step forward nonetheless. Stay strong!


----------



## *deleted* (Nov 19, 2010)

Mcb said:


> Maybe a painful step, but a step forward nonetheless. Stay strong!


Yes, yes it is. Thank you!


----------



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)

Hmm intresting, i hope you learned something positive from it.

I'm sure you did some damage to him (I understand why, but that does not mean i would approve imo), nothing that can't be healed ofcourse, just hope the poor bloke won't get bothered by you in a negative way anymore lol










edit:

What makes this extra sad is the fact that you had to hurt someone to eventually cry


----------

